# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Coco, delivery robot, Cyan Robotics Inc., Santa Monica, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cyan Robotics Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Meet 'Coco' the robot

Feb 10, 2021




> Coco is a robotic delivery service that brings groceries, snacks and drinks.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Food Delivery Robots: Wave Of The Future Or Scourge Of The Worker?"

by Ben Mesirow
August 24, 2021

----------

